# Bearded dragon food chart



## sandwell-x

ive printed of the food chart so i know what i can and can not feed my beardi, 
but i was just wondering the ones high lighted yellow (questionable) if anyone has fed them to their beardie, or if they know its ok too feed them that.


*beef (ground, low fat)*
*bread, white.*
*bread whole meal*
*cheerios*
*chicken (cooked)*
*chives*
*eggplant (raw)*
*garlic*
*mushroom, portabella (raw)*
*onion*
*pork chop (cooked)*
*salmon, pink*
*sardines*
*spaghetti (cooked)*
*swiss cheese*
*yogurt.*
just wondering as there are some weird things on there i didnt think theyd eat or be able to.


----------



## RyKate

OMG! I didn't even notice those items!! It's got to be a joke right? Well, ok maybe not or they wouldn't be on the list. But seriously, Pork Chops and Chicken??!! Haven't tried them, but it just seems wrong!! Be interesting to know if anyone else has!!


----------



## sandwell-x

RyKate said:


> OMG! I didn't even notice those items!! It's got to be a joke right? Well, ok maybe not or they wouldn't be on the list. But seriously, Pork Chops and Chicken??!! Haven't tried them, but it just seems wrong!! Be interesting to know if anyone else has!!


 

i know its weird, thats why i wana know if its actually true and they can eat it :S


----------



## suez

thats why they are questionable i wouldnt bother with those food items to be honest


----------



## Superbuzz3

I wouldn't bother with them either......locusts/cricks/roaches, and a good choice of veg are fine


----------



## GothGirl

​ 
Can email the doument form of this to anyone who wants it​


----------



## debson1

*Beardie food chart*

Hi there Goth girl, could you please email the feeding chart to me.

My email [email protected].


Thanks Debs


----------



## Jennee_alyse

GothGirl said:


> Can email the doument form of this to anyone who wants it​


Can you email to me pls? [email protected]

thanks!


----------

